

Tell HN: Amazon.com is currently blacklisted by Spamhaus XBL - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/02/amazoncom-blacklisted-by-spamhaus-xbl.html

======
sucuri2
Don't know if anyone here uses their blacklists internally, but Amazon.com is
currently being blocked.

